# Enemy Round and Blue



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

A junco (small sparrow) built her nest under a begonia in a pot out back. When we get within a few feet, momma bird flies up to the fence and tries to draw you away from the area. Other than being dangerously low (~ 15"), the location does have advantages. It's in a back corner of our yard, out of main traffic areas. It's in the middle of a gravel alley, so snakes are less likely to be wandering around. It has 6' privacy fencing on two sides and the house on the third side, so it's usually out of sight of predators. It's about 5 feet from the perennial bed and laurel hedge - good cover for mom and fledglings.

This afternoon, I was working away on my computer when I heard her alarm call, "Tik! Tik! Tik!" She kept it up, so I went to see if a snake or other bird was in the area. The neighbor's dog had bounced a small, blue rubber ball over the fence and it landed a few feet from the pot! I tossed it back over the fence and she was satisfied.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terri,

Great story! Good thing mama bird has you looking out for her!

Linda


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Bad ball! 
Bad, Bad, Bad, BAD BALL!!!


----------

